# POST UP KANDY ROOT BEER PAINT JOBS



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

LET'S SEE THEM KANDY ROOT BEER RIDES


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

here's two one light color one dark color


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 29 2010, 03:34 PM~17035545
> *here's two one light color one dark color
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 30 2010, 02:44 AM~17041069
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

LET'S KEEP EM COMING


----------



## 79monte_carlo (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Mar 31 2010, 05:53 PM~17059035
> *
> *


badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Apr 1 2010, 07:27 PM~17070402
> *
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

let's keep them coming


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

i miss this paint job


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 PM~17140683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT'S KLEAN


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 9 2010, 02:24 PM~17145159
> *SHIT'S KLEAN
> *


x2!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ELCODILLA (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

You gotta love that root beer can't wait to redo my car


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 25 2010, 03:24 PM~17297002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 25 2010, 03:24 PM~17297002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THISS FUKER'S TIGHT


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Apr 26 2010, 05:18 PM~17309524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KLEAN ASS T.C


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT LET'S KEEP THEM KANDY ROOT
BEER PAINT JOBS COMING


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 26 2010, 08:24 AM~17297002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saudi sheik style, thats fuckin ballin... :worship:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

not a car but a bike. 

da base is a mix of diffrent colors i had layin around. has some light gold, sunburst orange, and some hibiscus red. 





































4 COATS


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2010, 08:04 AM~17364502
> *not a car but a bike.
> 
> da base is a mix of diffrent colors i had layin around.  has some light gold, sunburst orange, and some hibiscus red.
> ...


DO U GOT SOME OF THAT PAINT FOR SALE


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ROOTBEER IS MY FAVORITE COLOR


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 3 2010, 05:57 PM~17378006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U NO IT :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

my old ride


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@May 6 2010, 01:35 AM~17406831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukers are klean


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 3 2010, 05:57 PM~17378006
> *
> 
> 
> ...











bad ass car bro chingon


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 6 2010, 10:03 PM~17415458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thx fam


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79monte_carlo_@Apr 1 2010, 09:22 AM~17063491
> *badass pic  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

LET'S KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

niiice


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: MY TRIKE MECHIKA IS CANDY ROOT BEER :biggrin: POST PICS


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ITS GETTTIN HOT IN HERE NICE PICS


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 14 2010, 02:48 AM~17486820
> *ITS GETTTIN HOT IN HERE NICE PICS
> *


thank's homie
let's keep them coming


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 15 2010, 07:55 PM~17501272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 16 2010, 12:52 PM~17506441
> *TTT
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@May 7 2010, 03:42 AM~17416792
> *X2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 7 2010, 02:16 PM~17421101
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 18 2010, 02:28 PM~17530000
> *
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 03:24 PM~17542839
> *
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

old pic galaxy grey base uk rootbeer kandy on top wit chrome and gold flake


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 21 2010, 02:44 PM~17564178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 03:24 PM~17542839
> *
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 03:24 PM~17542839
> *
> *


----------



## 73dunk (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Apr 8 2010, 11:07 PM~17140683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat kolor base??


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike806_@May 24 2010, 08:03 PM~17592555
> *wat kolor base??
> *


x2


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

one of my fav pics


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 25 2010, 06:41 PM~17603016
> *one of my fav pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 03:24 PM~17542839
> *
> *


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 03:24 PM~17542839
> *
> *


----------



## 83monte509 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17603016
> *one of my fav pics
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 666caprice (May 31, 2010)

Rob Benavides Rivi from Flying Panther Tattoo in San Diego

http://flyingpanthertattoo.com/wpblog/


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 666caprice_@Jul 15 2010, 12:05 PM~18053129
> *Rob Benavides Rivi from Flying Panther Tattoo in San Diego
> 
> http://flyingpanthertattoo.com/wpblog/
> ...


beautiful !


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Anybody have any color codes? I just primered my 80 regal and my homies gonna paint it for me. I want to paint it metalic rootbeer brown with a lil gold flake. I need your help homies in what kind of paint and clear to get?


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

MY TOWNCAR ROOT BEER BROWN HALF TOP...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Aug 31 2010, 09:13 PM~18456526
> *MY TOWNCAR ROOT BEER BROWN HALF TOP...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie that's clean any more pics


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------

